# Modded Klipsch Heritage Setup



## Fastslappy (Dec 23, 2010)

4 each Crites Modded CornScalas
3 Crites CS-1
2 SVS PC12-NSD 
Sony Blu-Ray BDP-N460
Onkyo TX-NR807
Custom HTPC
Direct TV 
Sharp 60"LCD
Windows 7 Gigabit Home Network

The CornScala's do duty as L/R Mains & L/R Surrounds 
The CS-1's do duty as Center & L/R Heights 
Dual SVS PC12-NSD Subs 1/4 in from the right corner on front wall


----------

